# Broken Prevail



## aus59tex (Apr 27, 2015)

Has anyone had problems with the Penn Prevail rods? I had the butt break on mine while casting last weekend. Rod is less than a year old. Anyone know what Penn's warranty is on their rods? Thanks for any intel.


----------



## Moose2 (Feb 9, 2017)

2 year warranty on penns, call em up they replaced my bluewater carnage after 6 months. Just had to pay shipping!


----------



## Sancroix (Sep 13, 2011)

I've owned 4 Penn Prevail surf rods; 10' spinning, 2x 12' spinning, and 10' casting. All three spinning rods have had various problems with the guides. One had two cracked steel frames that allowed the ceramic insert to fly out. One had two cracked ceramic guides (most likely my fault), and the last just this past weekend had the tip guide come apart during a cast.

I called Penn when the first break happened, and was told any guide damage would be deemed "user abuse" and not covered under warranty. Never bothered to call on the others.

Just anecdotal stories, but no other brand/model of rod I've owned have had this many guide issues.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

I got a penn torque surf rod for $120 a few years back. casted it out first time. went to pull up a 5 oz surf wt, and rod broke right in the middle. Sent it back, Penn sent me another, i casted it out, went to yank up my weight, CRACK, right in the middle of the rod. I sent that one back and told them to send me anything back of equal value, but i did not want another penn rod. got a reel. 
I have always been surprised that sharkchum and others have hadd good luck with their rods. hard to believe i got the only 2 bum rods, back to back, in penn history.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

jimj100 said:


> I got a penn torque surf rod for $120 a few years back. casted it out first time. went to pull up a 5 oz surf wt, and rod broke right in the middle. Sent it back, Penn sent me another, i casted it out, went to yank up my weight, CRACK, right in the middle of the rod. I sent that one back and told them to send me anything back of equal value, but i did not want another penn rod. got a reel.
> I have always been surprised that sharkchum and others have hadd good luck with their rods. hard to believe i got the only 2 bum rods, back to back, in penn history.


Bad batch maybe? John convinced me to get one (Prevail). No issues so far, I've had it 14 months now


----------



## aus59tex (Apr 27, 2015)

*broken Prevail*

Hey fellers thanks for input. I fished with the sharkmiester this weekend and he spotted the problemo...Not Penn's fault but mine. My rod holders on back of tailgate made the point...Break was exactly at the bottom of my rod holder tubes. I went down a 2.5 foot drop on the way to Mitchells and drug the rod butt. My fault and plan to repair with a splice and epoxy and to extend rod holders a foot higher to prevent future drags and breaks...btw fishin was hard in Sargent and I fished with the best. John will post on trout in Caney which he so graciously contributed many of to me for a bunch of land locked fish eaters....Get ready for some cold cheet!!!


----------

